# micro t sprint car bodies



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

does anyone know if a sprint car body for the micro t is made id love to have some i have four cars thought it would be cool to be running around a oval in my garage


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*BRP MAKES THIS...http://brpracing.com/711.html*:thumbsup:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

yes sir those are very cool


----------

